# Same old story!



## Jim100 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey there


Probably heard this one a few times.......


I'm a young New Zealand qualified Chartered Accountant heading to Dubai in late September. I am enthusiastic as but getting a wee bit unsure 

Really keen to secure a job before I arrive and trying all the websites but seem to get no replies or feedback.... is there anyone out there that could steer me to the rite direction...... or give me a hurry up if I am being over confident in trying to secure employment before hand! 

Any feedback appreciated


Loving this site though people some great advise and feedback


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have family in Dubai? Someone to stay with? It is generally frown upon by authorities when you come into the country to look for work.


----------



## Jim100 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes have got some family and a few friends there. Its going to be one super holiday and then if I find work its a bonus.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jim100 said:


> Hey there
> 
> 
> Probably heard this one a few times.......
> ...


Unfortunately, finding a job in Dubai, requires quite a lot of hard work and even more patience. Being chartered though, I am a little bit surprised that you have not had any luck! Experience is vital here and your CV needs to portray both your experience and your expertise. Remember that your CV will be one amongst thousands of others and you have to ensure that it sets you apart from the rest. A lot of times, younger people steal the jobs from right under the nose of the experienced person simply because they understood what the job was about and they reflected this on their CV. Saying that...

If you have sent applications off directly to employers, I would advise that you follow-up on those and advise them when you will be in Dubai, boldly stating that you will be available for an interview. Once in Dubai, just remember to get a local mobile number! Have you contacted some of the major banks? What about clients/ present employer in NZ? Are any of them operating in Dubai? Then, there are recruitment agencies. I always advise that you deal with agents in the UAE as they tend to have more jobs on their books and generally are a lot more reliable. I am in the Uk at the mo and will be moving to Dubai in less than 3 weeks. I dealt with a Dubai based agent, who found me a job. In regards to agents in the UK, they seemed to be better at making promises than actually helping me get a job. Lost count of the infamous ' I have a client coming over, who would love to interview you!!!' Saying that, maybe recruitment agents in NZ are more reliable than those in the UK! There is no harm though in registering your CV with them.

Whilst going to Dubai is ideal, I would say that you still need to do your research beforehand and ensure that you know who to contact, where they are based, what you need to have with you (e.g. degree certifcates, etc) and if at all possible, arrange a few interviews. I personally would not advise anyone to pay a visit to Dubai to come and do the research that they should and could have done back home. If you come out here prepared and ready to go, then your visit will certainly bear more fruits!!!

Best of luck!


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you tried any of the Big 4's? They are always looking for qualified accountants. Some of the firms recruit centrally through London. You may want to send your resume through their UK websites.

Also, have you considered a secondment with your current firm?

Otherwise, start making a list of companies you want to work for and start calling them to see if there are any vacancies. Do you have an industry specialisation?


----------

